# because he has a test tomorrow



## Pacerier

Hi all, I'm wondering is it this sentence fine: *A-san wa benkyoushiteru riyuu wa ashita shiken ga aru no koto* or does it sound weird?


----------



## Juuuergen

I don't know if that is a good way to say it, but judging from the title of your post, I think you are trying to say this:

明日試験があるので、Ａさんは勉強している。(Ashita shiken ga aru node, A-san wa benkyou shite iru.)
Because he has a test tomorrow, A-san is studying.

Maybe a native speaker could help us out better?


----------



## Pacerier

cool, btw if *A-san wa benkyoushiteru* must come first (in front of the sentence) what other ways are there to join?


----------



## q_006

Ａさんは勉強している。明日試験がある(ので or から)。
or
明日試験がある(ので or から)、Ａさんは勉強している。

If I remember correctly.


----------



## Strutter

Juuuergen said:


> 明日試験があるので、Ａさんは勉強している。



I totally agree.



> Ａさんは勉強している。明日試験がある(ので or から)。
> or
> 明日試験がある(ので or から)、Ａさんは勉強している。


I agree with this too.



> cool, btw if *A-san wa benkyoushiteru* must come first (in front of the sentence) what other ways are there to join?


You could also say, 
・Aさん*が*勉強しているのは、明日試験があるからです 。
・Aさん*が*勉強しているのは、明日の試験のためです。

or 

・Aさんは、明日の試験にむけて、勉強しています。


----------



## Pacerier

hey thanks =) btw when you say Aさんが勉強しているのは what does the の refer to?


----------



## Strutter

"XXXのは, YYY(だから)です。"　means like "XXX because YYY."　But NOT ALWAYS.

He is called Bobby, because his name is Robert. This sentence could be translated to 彼がBobbyと呼ばれている*のは*、彼の本名がRobert*だからです*。


----------



## Pacerier

do you mean this is acceptable?: Aさんが勉強している理由は明日試験があるからです。


----------



## Strutter

That sentence is perfect, natural and good.


----------



## Pacerier

heys cool thanks for the help and examples


----------

